

Dearest Recruiter - jconley
http://www.jdconley.com/blog/archive/2011/06/27/dearest-recruiter.aspx

======
nantes
I wish I had the courage to reply that way. I have 1.5, pushing 2, years of
web app experience (in PHP and Python), but I am constantly being asked if I
would be interested in relocating for such and such amazing senior level Java
position.

As a good Midwest kid, I do my best not to burn any bridges by not being
polite, but I get tired of telling recruiters I don't possess the experience
they are looking for. That is, until the email back asking me to think about
it just a little more.

